# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ո՞վ պետք է դաստիարակի երեխային

## Cassiopeia

Հայկական ընտանիքում այն մենթալիտետն է ընդունված, որ երեխային պետք է դաստիարակի մայրը, հայրը տունը պահելու համար է, իսկ երեխաներով զբաղվողը մայրը պետք է լինի: 
Ի՟նչ կարծիքի եք դուք:

----------


## Tanamasi

Քվեարկության մեջ պակասում է ծնողները միասին տարբերակը։ Դա ամենաճիշտն է, հատկապես եթե, դաստիարակությունը ընդունում ենք իր իսկական՝ լայն, իմաստով։ Դաստիարակությունը մենակ պամպերս փոխել ու քնացնելուց օրօրոցային երգելը չէ։ Դա պետք է լինի ծնողների համատեղ հոգատարության առարկան։

----------


## Մանե

երկուսով համատեղ.կարծում եմ ամենաճիշժտ դաստիարակությունը էն դեպքում ա,երբ դաստիարակում են երկուսով ու երեխայի մոտ իրար չեն հակասում,մեկը մյուսին սխալ չեն հանում/էսպես ասած լավամարդ դուրս գալիս երեխայի աչքում/.3-րդ անձի դաստիարակելն էլ կարծում եմ ճիշտ չի.

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ եթե հայրը վերադառնում է աշխատանքից, ու պատճառաբանելով հոգնածությունը իրեն հեռու պահում երեխայից: Ինչպե՟ս վարվի մայրը:
_
Հ.Գ. Թյուր կարծիքներից խուսափելու համար շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ սա բացարձակապես մեր ընտանիքին չի վերաբերվում:_

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իսկ եթե հայրը վերադառնում է աշխատանքից, ու պատճառաբանելով հոգնածությունը իրեն հեռու պահում երեխայից: Ինչպե՟ս վարվի մայրը:
> _
> Հ.Գ. Թյուր կարծիքներից խուսափելու համար շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ սա բացարձակապես մեր ընտանիքին չի վերաբերվում:_


Երևի այդ դեպքում ճիշտ կլինի խոսել ամուսնու հետ և բացատրել, որ դրանից տուժում է երեխան, երեխայի բնավորությունը (ինչը կարող է հետագայում անախորժությունների պատճառ դառնալ)։

----------


## Մանուլ

Մի ընտանիք գիտեմ, որտեղ մոր դերը հորաքույրն է կատարում: Երկու քույր են/14 և 19 տարեկան/, հայրը, մայրը և հորաքույրը: Փոքր աղջիկը մի խմբակ էր գնում, այնքան էր հորքրոջ անունը տվել, որ այնտեղ մտածել էին, թե մայր չունի: 

 Մեծ քույրը քրոջս հետ մեկ ամսով պիտի մեկներ, գնացել էինք օդանավակայան, իսկ նրանց ընտանիքից հայրն ու փոքր քույրն էին եկել ճանապարհելու: Իսկ դիմավորելուց հորաքույրն էլ էր եկել, իսկ մայրը տանն էր մնացել: Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ` իրանց մաման "վերցնովի" ա  :Shok:  
 Ու ընդհանրապես, ամեն հարցում հորաքրոջն են դիմում, հորաքույրն ա իրանց համար անհանգստանում, մի խոսքով` մոր անունը համարյա չեն տալիս: Կարծում եմ` դա ամենաքիչը նորմալ չէ:

 Ամեն դեպքում երեխան դաստիարակություն պետք է ստանա և´ մոր, և´ հոր կողմից: Բնական է, որ մայրը շատ ավելի շատ ժամանակ է անցկացնում երեխայի հետ, բայց հայրն էլ պիտի ժամանակ հատկացնի երեխայի դաստիարակությանը:

----------


## davidus

Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո *"Էմիլ կամ դաստիարակության մասին"*
ցնցող գիրք, ակտուալ հենց մեր օրերի համար.... շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ կան.... այս հարցինը ևս.... ծնողները չեն կարող մեկը մյուսին փոխարինել... միանշանակ համատեղ

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2009), Kita (02.09.2009), Ուլուանա (24.08.2009)

----------


## ըշտը

իհարկէ եւ՛ մօր, եւ՛ հօր գործն է դա․․․ ուրիշ բան եթէ, հայրը օրուայ մեծ մասը զբաղուած է լինում ու քիչ գործ է ունենում երեխայի հետ, բայց միեւնոյն է այդ պարտականութիւնը ունի․ թէկուզ մի խօսք, մի հայեացք․․․ այս դէպքում հայրը աւելի մեծ հեղինակութիւն կը լինի երեխայի համար․․․
իսկ ինչ վերաբերւում է մի երրորդ անձին հանձնելուն՝ ես կտրականապէս դէմ եմ․․․

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայկական ընտանիքում երեխների դաստիարակությունը կապված է մի շարք դրվածքներից դա մի օպեռա է :
Նախ քանի շնչից է կազմբած օջախը որտեղ երեխա է ծնվել ,ինչ ստատուս ունի օջախում թազա հարսը  տալ կա տանը թե ոչ ,սկեսուրը մամա է թե սկեսուր մայրիկ:
Հարսը ավանդապաշտ է թե «նոր» հարս է ,երեխայի պապան ,պապա է թե փոքր ապխպերն է :
Վերևում կարդացի Ժան ժակ Ռուսոի մասին ,հայկական ընտանիքը ուր Ժան Ժակ Ռոււսոն ուր: Երեխային դաստիարակում են բոլորը դաստիարակությունը ընդունում է փողոցը կամ քեռին կամ հոպարը վերջին երկուսը հաստատվում են մի դեպքում եթե ապահովում են իրենց ստատուսը:
Մեր ընտանիքների ամենասիրած նախադասություններից մեկը ,«ամոթ ա »

----------

Բիձա (14.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Աղջկան՝ մայրը, տղային ՝ հայրը...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Աղջկան՝ մայրը, տղային ՝ հայրը...


Էտ նույննա, որ ասենք ընտանիքում երեխայի ծնունդ են սպասում ու պայմանավորվում են, որ տղա ծնվեց գիտես ի՞նչ ամուսին ջան դու պետքա պահես ու դաստիարակես , աղջիկ՝ես:
Ախր տենց ո՞նց կլինի, դաստիարակելը հո առանձին լարված պրոցես չի  :Smile:  ծնողի ամեն շարժումը, ձայնը, հայացքնա դաստիարակում երեխային  :Wink:  

Երկուսի ներկայությունն էլ այդ պրոցեսին անհրաժեշտ ու պարտադիրա:

----------

Kita (14.09.2009), Rammstein (14.09.2009), Sayuri (14.09.2009), Second Chance (16.09.2009), Արիացի (15.09.2009), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Հ.Գ. Թյուր կարծիքներից խուսափելու համար շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ սա բացարձակապես մեր ընտանիքին չի վերաբերվում:


Ես էլ ուզում էի հարցնել՝ արդեն այդ մի մատ երեխային դաստիարակո՞ւմ եք  :Jpit: 

Երկուսն էլ պիտի դաստիարակեն իրենց հնարավորությունների (ունեցած ժամանակի) չափով: Ես, օրինակ, անգնահատելի արժեքներ ու գիտելիքներ եմ ստացել երկու ծնողներիցս էլ: Չնայած՝ ինձանով ողջ ցեղն է զբաղվել  :Jpit:  (օրինակ՝ ռուսերենի իմացությամբ առաջին հերթին պարտավոր եմ մորաքույրներից մեկին  :Love: , դասական երաժշտության հանդեպ սիրով՝ նույնպես):

Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգնած հորը, ապա, կարծում եմ, չարժի նրան բզբզել՝ թե պետք է երեխայի դասերը ստուգի (բայց ծնողական ժողովների կարելի է ուղարկել  :Smile:  )
Իսկ ընտանիքով ժամանակ անցկացնելուն և «երեխաներին համադաստիարակելուն» կարելի է հատկացնել շաբաթ-կիրակին:

----------


## Sayuri

Իսկ ետ խեղճ հոգնած պապան շաբատ կիրակի ել է հոգնաց?)))
իմ կարծիքով ամեն երեկո երեխային համբուրելը քնելուց արաջ դա ել է դաստիարակություն:

----------

Tanamasi (14.09.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխային դաստիարակում է ժամանակը, ոչ թե ծնողները :Wink:  Այս խոսքերը շատ եմ սիրում  :Wink: 

Խոսում եք հոգնած հորից, տանը նստող մորից... բայց հեչ չեք մտածում, որ երեխան ամբողջ օրը տանը չէ... ունի ընկերներ, ծանոթներ... մի խոսքով՝ շրջապատ: Այ այդ շրջապատից արդեն շատ բան է կախված: Ինձ թվում է՝ ծնողների խնդիրը իրենց երեխային ճիշտ շրջապատում մեծացնելն է: Օրինակ լինում են երեխաներ, որ ծնողների ասածների հակառակն են անում, այդ դեպքում հո չե՞ք ծեծելու երեխային: Ուղղակի պետք չէ նրան ամեն անգամ մատնացույց անել, թե ինչ է պետք անել, ինչ՝ ոչ: Ծնողները պետք է թողնեն՝ նա անկաշկանդ ու ազատ մեծանա :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես էլ ուզում էի հարցնել՝ արդեն այդ մի մատ երեխային դաստիարակո՞ւմ եք


Երեխան դաստիարակվում է ծնված օրից։ Դաստիարակել, դեռ չի նշանակում երեխայի գլխին քարոզ կարդալ - սա կարելի է, սա ոչ, քեզ մաքուր պահի, մեծերին հարգի և այլն։ 
Օրինակ, իմ 5 ամսական որդին մատն անընդհատ տանում է բերանը ու ես անընդհատ սաստում եմ նրան, որ չի կարելի ու ձեռքն հանում բերանից։ Ու նա աստիճանաբար կսովորի, որ չի կարելի (չնայած այդ հասակի համար այդ ժամանակհատվածը մի քիչ երկար կտևի)։

----------

Tanamasi (16.09.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Երեխան դաստիարակվում է ծնված օրից։ Դաստիարակել, դեռ չի նշանակում երեխայի գլխին քարոզ կարդալ - սա կարելի է, սա ոչ, քեզ մաքուր պահի, մեծերին հարգի և այլն։ 
> Օրինակ, իմ 5 ամսական որդին մատն անընդհատ տանում է բերանը ու ես անընդհատ սաստում եմ նրան, որ չի կարելի ու ձեռքն հանում բերանից։ Ու նա աստիճանաբար կսովորի, որ չի կարելի (չնայած այդ հասակի համար այդ ժամանակհատվածը մի քիչ երկար կտևի)։


ամենալավ դաստիրակությունը սեփական օրինակն է: Եթե նա մի քիչ մեծանա, ապա կնմանվի ծնողների հավաքական կեցվացքին ու բովանդակությաը: Այնպես որ, կարծում եմ եթե երեխան ցանկանում է մատը բերանը տանել, ու դուք նրան դա անելուց խանգարում եք, ապա դրանով նպաստում եք որ նա այդ գործողությունը անի այն ժամանակ,երբ որ կմեծանա ու դուրս կգա ձեր հսկողությունից: ավելի լավ է թողնել, որ նա հիմա կատարի իր սրտի ուզած գործողությունը, առանց դրա վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու: ինկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն ձեր ուշադրությունը, այլ առաջին հերթին իր ուշադրությունը:
 :Smile:

----------


## Թիթիզ

> Երեխան դաստիարակվում է ծնված օրից։ ։


Երեխային պետք է դաստիարակել  դեռ չծնված.Նա ամեն ինչ  վերցնում է  դեռ  նոր  կազմավորված    ժամանակում ել. Ու  եթե  մտածում ենք  որ  ոչինչ  չուն ենք  դաստիարակելու  այդ  ժամանակ սխալվում ենք. 
Ես  ևս  գտնում եմ  որ  պետք  է  երեխայի  դաստիրակուիթյամբ  զբաղվեն  և հայրը  և մայյրը. Բայց  ինձ  շատ  հետաքրքիր է  ակումբում  գտնվող  Հայրիկները  ինչպես  են  վարվում:,( ոչ  թե  բառերով, այլ իրականում)

----------

Rammstein (15.09.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

*Տղային հիմնականում հայրը, նաև մայրը:
Աղջկան հիմնականում մայրը, նաև հայրը:*

----------


## Արիացի

Իմ կարծիքով էս հարցը անիմաստ ու անտրամաբանական է: Եթե մարդիկ ամուսնանում են ու ստեղծում են ընտանիք կոչվածը, ապա դա իր մեջ ներառում է, որ էդ մարդիկ երեխա ունենալու դեպքում, պիտի միասին դաստիարակեն էդ երեխային: Հակառակ դեպքում ընտանիք կոչվածի կարիքը չէր լինի: Մարդիկ երեխա կբերեին ու ու ոնց ուզեն նենց էլ կդաստիարակեին, առանց մյուս սեռի մասնակցության: Էնպես որ, եթե երեխան ծնվում է ընտանիքում, ապա այն պետք է դաստիարակվի ընտանիքը ստեղծողների` հոր և մոր կողմից:

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.09.2009), Տատ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինչքան շատ մարդ զբաղվի երեխայով, այնքան լավ: Ինձնով զբաղվել են  մայրս, հայրս, քույրս, տատիկներ, պապիկներ, հորքուր, մորքուր, եղբայրներ … 
Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի, ես նույնիսկ մոտավոր գիտեմ, թե իմ բնավորության որ գծերի, իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի կամ աշխարհայացքիս որ սեկտրի համար ում եմ պարտական, բայց չեմ ասի: Ինչքան շատ մարդ, էնքան լավ, մենակ թե խելքը գլխին մարդիկ լինեն  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.09.2009), Տատ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխային պետք չի հատուկ դաստիարակել, որ վատ բան անի, պետք է ասել, որ դա չի կարելի և բացատրել թե ինչու, բայց, ընդհանուր առմամբ, երեխան դաստիարակվում է պարզապես տեսնելով։ Երեխայի դաստիարակության վրա ազդում են և տատիկ պապիկները, և մայրն ու հայրը, և մեծ քույր եղբայրները, և հիմնականում հաջող են ստացվում էն էրեխեքը, որոնք պարզապես մեծացել են լավ ընտանիքում, որտեղ հայրն ու մայրը իրար սիրում են շատ :Love: , և երեխան դա զգում է և որտեղ պարզապես մարդիկ կիրթ են։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.09.2009), Second Chance (16.09.2009), _DEATH_ (15.09.2009), Ուլուանա (15.09.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչքան շատ մարդ զբաղվի երեխայով, այնքան լավ: Ինձնով զբաղվել են  մայրս, հայրս, քույրս, տատիկներ, պապիկներ, հորքուր, մորքուր, եղբայրներ … 
> Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի, ես նույնիսկ մոտավոր գիտեմ, թե իմ բնավորության որ գծերի, իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի կամ աշխարհայացքիս որ սեկտրի համար ում եմ պարտական, բայց չեմ ասի: Ինչքան շատ մարդ, էնքան լավ, մենակ թե խելքը գլխին մարդիկ լինեն


Բագ, դեզինֆորմացիա մի արա, քեզ հետ հատուկ չեն զբաղվել, ոչ էլ իմ, հա ինչ որ չափով միգուցե, բայց հիմնականում մեր դաստիարակությունը պայմանավորված է էն միջավայրով, որտեղ մեծացել ենք։ Երբ որ ծնունդների ժամանակ հավաքվում էինք ու Չարենց էինք կարդում, կամ որ պապին մոմի լույսի տակ գալիս էր ասում՝ լսեք վերջին գրածս պատմվածքը կարդամ, դա չէր արվում մեզ դաստիարակելու համար, պարզապես դրա արդյունքում էր մեր ճաշակը ձևավորվում։ 
Իսկ երբ որ ես մանկապարտեզից խաղալիք էի թռցրել ու ասեցին, որ պետք ա անպայման մյուս օրը հետ տանեմ, դա արդեն դաստիարակչական նկատառումներով էր  :LOL:

----------


## Sayuri

Ախր ոնց խոսել դաստիարակության մասին "պետկա սենց անել" կամ "պետկ չի սենց " անել, կամ ել "երեխան տեսնելով ե դաստիարակվում կամ լսելով" եվ այլն եվ այլն....Չէ որ երեխան դա ոնց որ մի  մարմար քանդակագործի (ծնողի ) ձերքերի տակ: Մենք քանդակում ենք, հարթեցնում ենք, տաշում ու փայլեցնում, իսկ հետո "մարմարն" ինքը արդեն իր ներքին առավելություններով,առտաքին լույսի ու շողքի խաղերով(այստեղ արտաքին աշխարհի ազդեցությամբ)դարնում է մի քանդակ,որը կամ կդառնա արտասովոր, կամ սովորական ....կամ անգամ կփչանա քանդակագորցի դզերքերի տակ...Ճիշտա,երեխան սովորում ու ինչ որ բաներ քաղում է արտաքին աշխարհից, բայց միայն նա ով որ հեղինակություն ունի երեխաի աչքերում ( իսկ դա գրեթե միշտ մի անձ է եվ ոչ մի քանի )կարող է հարթել, ու անգամ փոխել այդ "պտուղը", որյ երեխան քաղել է: :Smile:

----------

Aurora (17.09.2009), Cassiopeia (16.09.2009), Աթեիստ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Երեխաներս մեծ են, հիմա կարող եմ տեսնել մեր «դաստիարակության» արդյունքները: Վատ չէ, առանց հատուկ գիտական ջանքերի: Թերություններն էլ բնորոշ մերն են, չես հանի, չես փոխի, լրացնում են ցանկացած անձը:

Ամեն բան արդեն դրված է անձի մեջ ծնունդից, համաձայն են Սայուրիի հետ, կարելի է հղկել, տաշել, փայլեցնել, բայց չփոխել, թե չէ կկոտրվի: 

Նաև՝ ուզած թե չուզած, սեփական մտածելա-ապրելակերպը (գուցե հենց դա է ակամա օրինակը) տպվում է երեխայի մեջ: Առանց հատուկ բացատրությունների նրանք սկսում են հենց իմ նման հյուր ընդունել, ընկերուհիների դարդերը լսել, դատել...երբեմն նաև բացասական օրինակ վերցնելով:
Ինչևէ, պետք է երեխային միշտ մեծ մարդու տեղ դնել, կիսվել նրա հետ, պատմել ձեր դարդերը, բացատրել մեծերի հարաբերությունները: Նա ձեր դատողությունից կսովորի իր համար, բացի դրանից ձեզ կնվիրի ամենամեծը՝ իր անկեղծությունը և վստահությունը:

Ժամանակ նվիրել, քանի նրանք դա պահանջում են: կգա մի պահ, որ էլ մենք հեչ պետքները չենք (թվացող), ու ես էլ անձամբ էլ հավես չունեմ տռուսիկ մայկա լվանալու կամ բուտերբրոդ սարքելու: Եվ դա լավ է այդպես: Բայց մենք հագեցել ենք իրարով փոքր ժամանակ՝ հեքիաթ- խաղ-դպրոցի դաս-ճանապարհորդություն: Ամուսինս չի հագեցել, ժամանակ չուներ, և հիմա ահավոր ծանր է տանում աղջիկների մեծացած ինքնուրույնությունը: Ես դեռ պիտի աշխատեմ նրա վրա:

----------

Aurora (17.09.2009), Kita (18.09.2009), Sayuri (17.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (17.09.2009), Ուլուանա (17.09.2009)

----------


## Aurora

Եթե հայրերն էլ շարժվեն մայրիկների դաստիարակման մեթոդներով,  շատ լավ կլինի ու ամենակարեվորը ի օգուտ երեխային կլինի, բայց մեր հայ հայրիկները շատ դեպքերում ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը գցում են կնոջ վրա հերիք չի, մի բան էլ մայրիկի արած նկատողության ժամանակ ,,լավամարդ,, են լինում երեխայի մոտ՚ խրախուսելով նրան. ,,Արի պապայի մոտ ազիզ ջան, իմ բալեն էդ բանը արած չի լինի,,։ Երեխան էլ բնականաբար երես է առնում։ Շատ դեպքերում հենց դրա պատճառով էլ երեխաները հայրերի խոսքը ականջի ետեվ են  գցում ու  մոր խոսքն են կարեվորում։ Ճիշտ եմ գտնում երեխային մոր կողմից հիմնականում դաստիարակվելը, հատկապես փոքր տարիքում, իսկ  մեծ տարիքում հոր դաստիարակչությունը ուղղակի անհրաժեշտություն է, հատկապես տղա երեխայի դեպքում։

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե հայրերն էլ շարժվեն մայրիկների դաստիարակման մեթոդներով,  շատ լավ կլինի ու ամենակարեվորը ի օգուտ երեխային կլինի, բայց մեր հայ հայրիկները շատ դեպքերում ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը գցում են կնոջ վրա հերիք չի, մի բան էլ մայրիկի արած նկատողության ժամանակ ,,լավամարդ,, են լինում երեխայի մոտ՚ խրախուսելով նրան. ,,Արի պապայի մոտ ազիզ ջան, իմ բալեն էդ բանը արած չի լինի,,։ Երեխան էլ բնականաբար երես է առնում։ Շատ դեպքերում հենց դրա պատճառով էլ երեխաները հայրերի խոսքը ականջի ետեվ են  գցում ու  մոր խոսքն են կարեվորում։ Ճիշտ եմ գտնում երեխային մոր կողմից հիմնականում դաստիարակվելը, հատկապես փոքր տարիքում, իսկ  մեծ տարիքում հոր դաստիարակչությունը ուղղակի անհրաժեշտություն է, հատկապես տղա երեխայի դեպքում։


Փաստորեն առաջարկում ես, որ մայրերը և երեխաներին դաստիրակեն, և հայրիկին:  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora

Հայրիկին դաստիարակել կլինի, ինչքան ուզում ես ասա, մեկ է, ինքը էդ րոպեին պիտի պաշտպանի դեր տանի։ :Smile:  Մեր պապաների արյան մեջ ոնց որ դա լինի։ Ուղղակի ճիշտ  կլինի, որ նման պահերին մոր կողմը բռնի, համ երեխան երես չի առնի,  համ էլ  հետագայում , երբ երեխան իր խոսքը չլսի, չի ասի՚  խելոք մնա, թե չէ մամայիդ կասեմ։ :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Երեխային պետք է դաստիարակի իր ընտանիքը... առանց որևէ անձնավորումների...

----------


## Sayuri

> Երեխային պետք է դաստիարակի իր ընտանիքը... առանց որևէ անձնավորումների...


Ինչու? Մենք ունեինք baby sitter որը շաբատը մեկ անգամ գալիս է երեխաի մոտ ( մենք աշխատում ենք երկուսսել) Այդ կինը հաճույքով զբաղվում էի մեր դստեր հետ , ես դա զգում եմ որտեվ աղջիկս ամեն շաբատ անհամբեր սպասում էր իրան: Իրանք նկարում էին, խաղում էին, ինչ որ բաներ էին սովորում կամ միասին մուլտեր էին նայում, ես դա էլ եմ համարում դաստիարակուտյուն, այն չէ թե ինչ են իրանք անում օրվա ընթացքում այլ այն ինչ իմ երեխան քաղեց այդ հարաբերուտյուններից, սովորեց գնահատել. ՈՒ  ընդհանրապես երեվի այդքան կարեևոր չէ թե կոնկռետ ով է դաստիարակում, էական է որ կա այդ դաստիարակուտյունը: Օրինակ մի ընկերուհի ունեի, որի երկու տղաները ոչմի արգելակներ չունեին, մեծանումեին վայրենի, ուտելուց չփչփացնում, խորամանկություններով հասնում իրենց ուզածին, ու անգամ ուրիշի տանը գտնվելով կարողեին դարակներ բացել ինչոր բաներ վերցնել եվ այլ մանրունքներ: Այդ կնոջ պատասխանը թե ինչու է լռում, նա ասեց, որ "ինքը չի ուզում իր  երեխաներին "կոտրի"...ըստ այդմ ել երեխեքը մեծանում են մոլախոտի պես...ու վոմանք ել արդեն ետ երեխեքին նայում են "անչապահաս հանցագործների":

----------


## Տատ

Մի բան պատմեմ...
Մի անգամ կասսայում կանգնած անմոռանալի տեսարան եմ հիշում:
Երիտասարդ մայր է կանգնած , ահավոր լկստված 4-5 տարեկան երեխաի հետ, որն իր առջևում կանգնած մեծահասակ կնոջն անընդհատ ոտքով (քացով) հարվածում է՝ իր առևտրական սայլակին նստած բարձր տեղից:
Մեծահասակ կինն իհարկե նյարդայնացած դիմում է մորը՝ թե կարգի բերեք ձեր երեխային:
Մայրը պատասխանում է՝ ես իմ երեխային ազատ եմ դաստիարակում:
Այդ պահին սրանց հետևը կանգնած մի ջահել տղա բացում է իր գնած յոգուրտի ամանն ու դանդաղ լցնում լկստված երեխայի վզակոթին: Հայ-հարայ, այս ինչ ես անում...

-Ես էլ եմ ազատ դաստիարակված, մադամ:

Ամբողջ հերթը- որ անտարբեր սուսուփուս կանգնած էր, իսկույն Oais!!! Bravo! Super!

----------

Amaru (19.09.2009), Ariadna (22.09.2009), Cassiopeia (17.09.2009), Kita (18.09.2009), Norton (17.09.2009), Second Chance (18.09.2009), Աթեիստ (17.09.2009), Արիացի (17.09.2009), Գորտուկ (15.08.2014), Լեո (17.09.2009), Հայկօ (17.09.2009), Ձայնալար (18.09.2009), Մանուլ (17.09.2009), Ուլուանա (17.09.2009)

----------


## Sayuri

Միեեեեխկեր երեխան...Մամայի գլխին եր պետկ լցնել ...)))

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչու? Մենք ունեինք baby sitter որը շաբատը մեկ անգամ գալիս է երեխաի մոտ ( մենք աշխատում ենք երկուսսել) Այդ կինը հաճույքով զբաղվում էի մեր դստեր հետ , ես դա զգում եմ որտեվ աղջիկս ամեն շաբատ անհամբեր սպասում էր իրան: Իրանք նկարում էին, խաղում էին, ինչ որ բաներ էին սովորում կամ միասին մուլտեր էին նայում, ես դա էլ եմ համարում դաստիարակուտյուն, այն չէ թե ինչ են իրանք անում օրվա ընթացքում այլ այն ինչ իմ երեխան քաղեց այդ հարաբերուտյուններից, սովորեց գնահատել. ՈՒ  ընդհանրապես երեվի այդքան կարեևոր չէ թե կոնկռետ ով է դաստիարակում, էական է որ կա այդ դաստիարակուտյունը:


Թեև հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ծնողներ պարզապես այլ ելք չունեն, քան դայակ վարձելը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ դայակի դեպքում շատ ավելի դժվար է դառնում երեխային քո ուզած ձևով դաստիարակելը, ու տվյալ դեպքում դայակի՝ խելացի ու հոգատար մարդ լինելը դեռևս բավական չէ։ Ես, օրինակ, չէի վստահի իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությունը ոչ մի դայակի։ Չեմ ուզում պնդել, թե ոչ մի դեպքում էդ քայլին չեմ դիմի, քանի որ կյանքն անակնկալներով լի է, ու ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե վաղն ինչ հանգամանքներում կհայտնվի, բայց շատ հուսով եմ, որ ստիպված չեմ լինի երեխայիս դայակի խնամքին հանձնել, քանի որ ուղղակի չեմ վստահում օտար մարդուն, երբեք չեմ կարող վստահ լինել, որ նա ամեն ինչ կանի էնպես, ինչպես ես եմ ճիշտ գտնում, իսկ էդ տարիքում ամենաչնչին սխալներն էլ կարող են հետագայում ճակատագրական լինել։ Չգիտեմ, դայակի գաղափարը մի տեսակ չեմ ընդունում... Գուցե չափից դուրս խիստ եմ մոտենում հարցին, բայց էս պահին էդպես եմ մտածում։



> Օրինակ մի ընկերուհի ունեի, որի երկու տղաները ոչմի արգելակներ չունեին, մեծանումեին վայրենի, ուտելուց չփչփացնում, խորամանկություններով հասնում իրենց ուզածին, ու անգամ ուրիշի տանը գտնվելով կարողեին դարակներ բացել ինչոր բաներ վերցնել եվ այլ մանրունքներ: Այդ կնոջ պատասխանը թե ինչու է լռում, նա ասեց, որ "ինքը չի ուզում իր  երեխաներին "կոտրի"...ըստ այդմ ել երեխեքը մեծանում են մոլախոտի պես...ու վոմանք ել արդեն ետ երեխեքին նայում են "անչապահաս հանցագործների":


Գիտակից մայրը, որքան էլ որ ազատամիտ լինի իր երեխային դաստիարակելու հարցում, պիտի ամեն դեպքում գիտակցի մի պարզ ճշմարտություն. ցանկացած մարդու ազատություն վերջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ ոտնահարվում է մեկի ուրիշի ազատությունը։ Սա ոսկե կանոն է, ու դրանից ցանկացած շեղում արդեն որոշակիորեն սխալ է։ Դա երեխային կոտրել չի։ Պարզապես պետք է կարողանալ ազատությունը տարբերել ամենաթողությունից։

----------

Ariadna (22.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան պատմեմ...
> Մի անգամ կասսայում կանգնած անմոռանալի տեսարան եմ հիշում:
> Երիտասարդ մայր է կանգնած , ահավոր լկստված 4-5 տարեկան երեխաի հետ, որն իր առջևում կանգնած մեծահասակ կնոջն անընդհատ ոտքով (քացով) հարվածում է՝ իր առևտրական սայլակին նստած բարձր տեղից:
> Մեծահասակ կինն իհարկե նյարդայնացած դիմում է մորը՝ թե կարգի բերեք ձեր երեխային:
> Մայրը պատասխանում է՝ ես իմ երեխային ազատ եմ դաստիարակում:
> Այդ պահին սրանց հետևը կանգնած մի ջահել տղա բացում է իր գնած յոգուրտի ամանն ու դանդաղ լցնում լկստված երեխայի վզակոթին: Հայ-հարայ, այս ինչ ես անում...
> 
> -Ես էլ եմ ազատ դաստիարակված, մադամ:
> 
> Ամբողջ հերթը- որ անտարբեր սուսուփուս կանգնած էր, իսկույն Oais!!! Bravo! Super!


 :LOL:  Լավ էր։  :Hands Up:  
Բայց Sayuri–ի հետ համաձայն եմ. մոր վզակոթին ավելի սիրուն կնայվեր վերոնշյալ զանգվածը։  :Tongue:  Վերջիվերջո, մայրն էր մեղավոր, որ իր երեխան էդպիսին էր դարձել, չէ՞։ Չնայած դրանից մոր խայտառակության աստիճանն էդ պահին դժվար թե փոխվեր, ուղղակի իրոք երեխան էր մեղք։ Ամեն դեպքում քանի դեռ երեխա է, նրան էս իրավիճակում կարելի է դեռևս որպես զոհ դիտել։

----------


## Lyonik

դաստիարակելը ինզ մոտ չի ստացվւմ,տղաս է.1.5  տարեկան է ւ միայն լազվել ւ վայրենւթյւն անել  է սիրւմ,մի րոպե անգամ չի նստւմ ,որ գիրք կարդամ իր համար,ես  ւ ամւսինս ենք դաստիարակւմ,միթե պետք է ինչ որ մեկի օգնւթյւնը,ե՞ս եմ նրան երես տալիս ....

՛:

.

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Տեսնում եք ինչ սերունդա մեծանում

----------


## Չամիչ

> դաստիարակելը ինզ մոտ չի ստացվւմ,տղաս է.1.5 տարեկան է ւ միայն լազվել ւ վայրենւթյւն անել է սիրւմ,մի րոպե անգամ չի նստւմ ,որ գիրք կարդամ իր համար,ես ւ ամւսինս ենք դաստիարակւմ,միթե պետք է ինչ որ մեկի օգնւթյւնը,ե՞ս եմ նրան երես տալիս ....


Երեխայի ակտիվությունը բնական եվ նորմալ երեվույթ է: «Դաստիարակելով» ուզում եք զրկե՞լ նրան  ակտիվությունից: Ծնողները երեխաներին փոքր ժամանակ անընդհատ ասում են՝ խելոք մնա, սուս մնա, քեզ հանգիստ պահի,իսկ երբ երեխան մեծանալով դառնում է պասիվ եվ աննախաձեռնող, զարմանում են եվ արդեն սկսում են ակտիվույթւոն պահանջել: Մի զրեկեք երեխաներին բնական ակտիվությունից, այդ  մոտեցումը կձեվովորի  պասիվ բնավորության գիծ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վերջիվերջո, մայրն էր մեղավոր, որ իր երեխան էդպիսին էր դարձել, չէ՞։


ես զարմանում եմ  ոնց կարելի է վիրավորվել 4-5 տարեկան երեխայից, երեխան ամեն ինչ որպես խաղ է ընկալում, ճանաչում է աշխարհը, փորձում է ուշադրություն գրավել: Ես լինեի այդ կնոջ տեղը, ոչ թե երեխայի մորը կդիմեի այլ հենց երեխային՝ փորձելով ոչ թե գլխին խրատներ կարդալ, այլ մի պահ ներգրավվել նրա խաղի մեջ: :Smile:  Կարծում եմ տվյալ դեպքում մոր դիրքորոշումը ճիշտ էր, եթե հարցեր ունես երեխայի հետ՝ փորձիր ինքդ կարգավորել :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես զարմանում եմ  ոնց կարելի է վիրավորվել 4-5 տարեկան երեխայից, երեխան ամեն ինչ որպես խաղ է ընկալում, ճանաչում է աշխարհը, փորձում է ուշադրություն գրավել: Ես լինեի այդ կնոջ տեղը, ոչ թե երեխայի մորը կդիմեի այլ հենց երեխային՝ փորձելով ոչ թե գլխին խրատներ կարդալ, այլ մի պահ ներգրավվել նրա խաղի մեջ: Կարծում եմ տվյալ դեպքում մոր դիրքորոշումը ճիշտ էր, եթե հարցեր ունես երեխայի հետ փորձիր ինքդ կարգավորել


Չեմ կարծում, թե էդ նեղ մաջալին երեխայի հետ հարցերը «կարգավորվելու» փորձերը կարող էին արդյունք տալ։ Էդպիսի երեխաները պարզապես կարծում են, որ իրենց ամեն ինչ կարելի է, ու որ երկրագունդն իրենց շուրջն է պտտվում։ Իսկ երեխայի հետ հարցերը պիտի մայրը կարգավորած լիներ՝ նրան նման իրավիճակի մեջ գցելուց առաջ։ Թե՞ կարծում էր, որ ուրիշների համար էլ պիտի իր երեխան տիեզերքի կենտրոնը լինի։ Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե մի ուրիշ երեխա էլ ի՛ր երեխայի նկատմամբ նույնն անելու «անմեղ» ցանկություն ունենար։ Պիտի թողնեին, որ երեխաները միմյանց հետ պայմանավորվե՞ն։ 
Հա, հասկանում եմ, անդադար «չիկարելիներով» էլ նորմալ երեխա չես դաստիարակի, դրանում համոզված եմ։ Ու երեխայի ակտիվությունն անընդհատ ճնշելն իսկապես նշածդ հետևանքներին կարող է բերել, ես դա չեմ արդարացնում, բայց կարելի է ու պետք է ամեն դեպքում որոշակի կարգուկանոնի սովորեցնել երեխային հենց սկզբից։ Երեխան, հա, հենց վաղ մանկուց էլ պիտի որոշակի պարտականություններ ունենա, փոքրիկ, հեշտ, բայց պարտականություններ։ Ոչ թե մեծանալուն պես հանկարծակի պարտականությունների տարափը թափվի գլխին, ինքն էլ վախից ու անսովորությունից գլուխը կորցնի։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2009), Չամիչ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չեմ կարծում, թե էդ նեղ մաջալին երեխայի հետ հարցերը «կարգավորվելու» փորձերը կարող էին արդյունք տալ։ Էդպիսի երեխաները պարզապես կարծում են, որ իրենց ամեն ինչ կարելի է, ու որ երկրագունդն իրենց շուրջն է պտտվում։ Իսկ երեխայի հետ հարցերը պիտի մայրը կարգավորած լիներ՝ նրան նման իրավիճակի մեջ գցելուց առաջ։ Թե՞ կարծում էր, որ ուրիշների համար էլ պիտի իր երեխան տիեզերքի կենտրոնը լինի։ Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե մի ուրիշ երեխա էլ ի՛ր երեխայի նկատմամբ նույնն անելու «անմեղ» ցանկություն ունենար։ Պիտի թողնեին, որ երեխաները միմյանց հետ պայմանավորվե՞ն։
> Հա, հասկանում եմ, անդադար «չիկարելիներով» էլ նորմալ երեխա չես դաստիարակի, դրանում համոզված եմ։ Ու երեխայի ակտիվությունն անընդհատ ճնշելն իսկապես նշածդ հետևանքներին կարող է բերել, ես դա չեմ արդարացնում, բայց կարելի է ու պետք է ամեն դեպքում որոշակի կարգուկանոնի սովորեցնել երեխային հենց սկզբից։ Երեխան, հա, հենց վաղ մանկուց էլ պիտի որոշակի պարտականություններ ունենա, փոքրի, հեշտ, բայց պարտականություններ։ Ոչ թե մեծանալուն պես հանկարծակի պարտականությունների տարափը թափվի գլխին, ինքն էլ վախից ու անսովորությունից գլուխը կորցնի։


Ճիշտ ես, բայց երբեմն նման իրավիճակում ծոնղները շատ անընդունելի են վարվում, մասսայական հարվածում են, կամ  բոլորի առաջ բղավում:  այնուամենայնիվ մեծահասակ կնոջ պահվածքը  սխալ եմ համարում: նորից եմ կրկնում երեխան ակտիվ եվ  շարժուն էակ է, նրանից  այդ կարգի  վարք էլ հենց պետք է սպասել: Նախ պետք էր դիմել երեխային, եթե փորձը անհաջող անցներ, նոր դիմեր  ծնողին: Երեխան միշտ պատրաստ է  ընդառաջ գնալ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր փորձում են նրա հետ կոնտակտ հաստատել:

----------


## Sayuri

ՈՒլուանա ես ել չեմ կարծում որ երեխաին վստահել դայակի դաստիարակուտյանը դա ճիշտ քայլ է,դայակը կկարողանա գուցե շատ լավ դաստիարակուտյուն տալ ( դա իդեալական տարբերակում) բայց չի կարող տալ ծնողական սեր որը շատ մեծ նշանակուտյուն ունի մարդու համար:Բայց ցավոք սրտի մենք չենք կարող այդ պոքրիկ մարդուկներին պակել տանը,(ոչ ել նկուղում, ու վոչել պահարանում ))) մամայի տաք տեվի տակ:Երբ իրանք գնում են դպրոց դու ստիպված ես վստահել ուսուցչին,երբ գնում են պարպմունքի ստիպված ես վստահել մարզիչին,Իմ տարբերակում մեր դայակը շաբատեկան մեկ օրեկան եր,եվ ես պետք է վստահեմ նրան,(չնայաց իմ 5 րոպեն մեց զանգերին ու մանրամասն հարցերին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ տարբերակում *մեր դայակը շաբատեկան մեկ օրեկան եր*,եվ ես պետք է վստահեմ նրան,(չնայաց իմ 5 րոպեն մեց զանգերին ու մանրամասն հարցերին:


Էս մասը չհասկացա...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Sayuri

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց երբեմն նման իրավիճակում ծոնղները շատ անընդունելի են վարվում, մասսայական հարվածում են, կամ  բոլորի առաջ բղավում:  այնուամենայնիվ մեծահասակ կնոջ պահվածքը  սխալ եմ համարում: նորից եմ կրկնում երեխան ակտիվ եվ  շարժուն էակ է, նրանից  այդ կարգի  վարք էլ հենց պետք է սպասել: Նախ պետք էր դիմել երեխային, եթե փորձը անհաջող անցներ, նոր դիմեր  ծնողին: Երեխան միշտ պատրաստ է  ընդառաջ գնալ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր փորձում են նրա հետ կոնտակտ հաստատել:



Ինչ խոսք միշտ ավելի հեշտ է երեխայի հետ լեզու գտնել քան մեծերի, բայց կարծում եմ որ քանի երեխան երեխա է նա ծնողի պարտականուտյան տակ ե մինչև չապահաս լինելը, ուստի բոլոր դեպքերում անչապահաս երեխաի պոքր կամ մեց չարաճճիությունների պատասխանը տալիս ե ծնողը:ՈՒ մի բան ել, անձամբ ես խստությամբ եմ նայում այն մարդկանց, որոնք երեխայի հետ կխոսեին արանց ցնողներին դիմելու...
Լյոնիկ-Ինչ վերաբերվում ե ակտիվությանը իսկ գուցե ձեր տղային դեր հետաքրքիր չեն գրքեր, ու կարելի է գտնել այլ զբաղմունք որտեղ ինքնել ցանկանա մասնակցել ( նկատի չունեմ մակրամէ կամ փազզլներ) բայց նենց բան որ իրան հետաքրքրի...Հաճախակի իրանց պետկա լիցքաթափվել, դուրս հղել  էներգիան  :Smile:

----------


## Sayuri

> Էս մասը չհասկացա...


Շաբատը մեկ օր ե գալիս, :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լյոնիկ-Ինչ վերաբերվում ե ակտիվությանը իսկ գուցե ձեր տղային դեր հետաքրքիր չեն գրքեր, ու կարելի է գտնել այլ զբաղմունք որտեղ ինքնել ցանկանա մասնակցել ( նկատի չունեմ մակրամէ կամ փազզլներ) բայց նենց բան որ իրան հետաքրքրի...Հաճախակի իրանց պետկա լիցքաթափվել, դուրս հղել  էներգիան


Համամիտ եմ։ Երեխաներ կան, որ հիպերակտիվ են, ու էդ էներգիայի գերկուտակումը ոչ թե ճնշել է պետք, այլ ուղղել որևէ օգտակար գործունեության, որպեսզի համ էներգիան երեխային «չուտի», համ էլ միաժամանակ ինչ–որ օգտակար բան անի, սովորի։ Բայց նման երեխաները սխալ դաստիարակության հետևանքով հաճախ պատուհաս են դառնում թե՛ մանկապարտեզում, դպրոցում, թե՛ ընտանիքում՝ հենց իրենց ծնողների գլխին։ Դառնում են բոլորի կողմից պիտակված «չար» երեխաներ ու բազմաթիվ առումներով տուժում դրանից, մինչդեռ ամեն ինչ կարող էր լրիվ այլ ձևով ընթանալ, եթե էդ երեխաների էներգիան ճիշտ ուղղորդվեր։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, էդպիսի երեխաների համար ամենաանտանելի բաներից մեկը դասերի ժամանակ անձայն, անշարժ նստելն է։ Ես որ հիշում եմ՝ շատ իներտ երեխա եմ եղել, բայց էդքան ժամանակ նույն տեղում անշարժ նստելն էլի տառապանք էր ինձ համար, բա պատկերացնու՞մ եք հիպերակտիվ երեխաների վիճակը... Չգիտեմ, էդ անշարժ նստելու համակարգն էլ է լուրջ խնդիր, բայց երևի առայժմ անլուծելի։  :Sad:  Թեև լսել եմ, որ որոշ մասնավոր դպրոցներերում էդ խնդիրը լուծված է, բայց դե, կարծում եմ, դեռ շատ կա էն ժամանակներին, երբ դա նորմա կդառնա բոլոր դպրոցներում։

----------

Second Chance (18.09.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

> Երեխայի ակտիվությունը բնական եվ նորմալ երեվույթ է: «Դաստիարակելով» ուզում եք զրկե՞լ նրան  ակտիվությունից: Ծնողները երեխաներին փոքր ժամանակ անընդհատ ասում են՝ խելոք մնա, սուս մնա, քեզ հանգիստ պահի,իսկ երբ երեխան մեծանալով դառնում է պասիվ եվ աննախաձեռնող, զարմանում են եվ արդեն սկսում են ակտիվույթւոն պահանջել: Մի զրեկեք երեխաներին բնական ակտիվությունից, այդ  մոտեցումը կձեվովորի  պասիվ բնավորության գիծ:


.ՇՆՈՐԱԿԱԼ ԵՄ,ԿփՈՐՑԵՄ ՏԻՐԱՊԵՏԵԼ ԻՆԶ

----------


## Lyonik

ԻՍԿ ԻՆչ ԱՆԵՄ,ԱՐժԻ ՄԱՆԿԱՊԱՐՏԵԶԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՏԱՑԵԼ,էՆԵՐԳԻԱՆ  ԿՍՊԱՐՎԻ Ւ ՏԱՆԸ շԱՏ ԻՆԶ չԻ ՏԱՆջԻ.

----------


## Chuk

> ԻՍԿ ԻՆչ ԱՆԵՄ,ԱՐժԻ ՄԱՆԿԱՊԱՐՏԵԶԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՏԱՑԵԼ,էՆԵՐԳԻԱՆ  ԿՍՊԱՐՎԻ Ւ ՏԱՆԸ շԱՏ ԻՆԶ չԻ ՏԱՆջԻ.


*Մոդերատորական. Մի փոքր շեղվելով երեխայի դաստիարակությունից կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը: Մասնավորապես ակումբում չեն թույլատրվում միայն մեծատառերով կամ մեծատառերի գերիշխանությամբ գրառումները: Այս գրառմանս հաջորդող բոլոր նմանատիպ գրառումները ստանալու են տուգանային միավորներ, ջնջվեն: Մի քանի անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում նախատեսվում է ժամանակավոր արգելափակում:*

----------

Jarre (02.11.2009), Աթեիստ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Sayuri

> ԻՍԿ ԻՆչ ԱՆԵՄ,ԱՐժԻ ՄԱՆԿԱՊԱՐՏԵԶԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՏԱՑԵԼ,էՆԵՐԳԻԱՆ  ԿՍՊԱՐՎԻ Ւ ՏԱՆԸ շԱՏ ԻՆԶ չԻ ՏԱՆջԻ.


Լyonik, գիտես հասկանում եմ որ խորհուրդներ տալը հաշտ է ավելի,բայց արի միասին մտածենք...
Աշխատում ես? Ետե չե ապա քեզանից ավելի լավ ոչմեկ չի զբաղվի քո երեխայով երեվի, չե? Ինչ է սիրում անել քո պստոն? Ժամը քանիսին ե արդնանում ու քնում? Տղաները հիմնականում անտարբեր չեն հեցանիվներին, հանեք ամեն որ գոնե երկու ժամ տող այգիում ինչ ուզում ե անի, թող հոգնի, որտեվ անգամ հասուն մարդիկ ֆիզիկական հոգնացուտյունից բավարարվածութուն են ստանում: Կամ ել տուր իրան տող անի նենց բաներ որտեղ ինքյ իրան "մեց" կպատկերացնի:Բացի դրանից աջդ տարիքյ միքիչ դժվար է, մինչե 2,5 3  տարեկան,  ինքյ սկսումա հասկանալ որ արդեն մամայից ու պապայից անկախ անձ ա ու պորձում ա իր "օրենքները" առաջ տանի:

----------


## Lyonik

Գիտեք ես ամեն օր առավոտյան ու երեկոյան հանում եմ բակ, խաղում է, զբոսնում ենք, բայց դա էլ չի օգնում, երբ տուն ենք հասնում, նորից սկսում է չարություններ անել.մի րոպե անտեսել չի լինում, մի վնաս տալիս է իրեն, դրա համար շատ եմ նեղվում ու չեմ իմանում ել ինչ անեմ, դրսում է , որ մի քիչ հանգիստ է զգում, իսկ տանը սկսում է կցել, խփել ու անել նենց բաներ, որ իրոք չի կարելի....

.
.

----------


## Sayuri

> Գիտեք ես ամեն օր առավոտյան ու երեկոյան հանում եմ բակ, խաղում է, զբոսնում ենք, բայց դա էլ չի օգնում, երբ տուն ենք հասնում, նորից սկսում է չարություններ անել.մի րոպե անտեսել չի լինում, մի վնաս տալիս է իրեն, դրա համար շատ եմ նեղվում ու չեմ իմանում ել ինչ անեմ, դրսում է , որ մի քիչ հանգիստ է զգում, իսկ տանը սկսում է կցել, խփել ու անել նենց բաներ, որ իրոք չի կարելի....
> 
> .
> .


Լյոնիկ, երեվի արդեն տեղին չի լինի իմ պատասխանը այս թեմայում ու դրա համար գրում եմ քեզ անձնական նամակում  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հիրավի, Հայ տղամարդը Հայ կնոջ Ձեռքերի շնորհքն է...
ՋԻՎԱՆԻ

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ երեխայի հետ հարցերը պիտի մայրը կարգավորած լիներ՝ նրան նման իրավիճակի մեջ գցելուց առաջ։


Հենց այդպես: 
Մայրը հո կույր չէր, լավ էլ տեսնում էր ինչ է անում իր երեխան ահագին երկար ժամանակ: Նա ինքը պարտավոր էր կասեցնել քացիները (բղավելով, թե համոզելով՝ դա արդեն իր պրոբլեմն է), չսպասելով երբ է հատվելու մեծահասակի համբերությունը: Ոչ այդքան ուրիշի համար, այլ իր երեխայի: Նույնիսկ այդ նեղ պահն էլ դաստիարակության առիթ է, կյանքի ամեն րոպեն ՝ դաստիարակություն է:




> Միեեեեխկեր երեխան...Մամայի գլխին եր պետկ լցնել ...)))


Երևի այդքան էլ ազատ չէր դաստիարակված, ռիսկ չարեց :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.09.2009), Դեկադա (02.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Միայն ծնողները և ոչ մի ուրիշ երրորդ մարդ:

----------


## Jarre

> Միայն ծնողները և ոչ մի ուրիշ երրորդ մարդ:


Ուզում ենք մենք դա թե ոչ, բայց ծնողական դաստիարակությանը հավասարաչափ երեխային դաստիարակում է բակը, դպրոցը, հեռուստացույցը, համակարգչային խաղերը.... Ուստի ծնողները պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնեն ու համապասխանաբար գործեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (02.11.2009), murmushka (02.11.2009), Second Chance (02.11.2009), Yeghoyan (16.12.2009), Դեկադա (02.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Աշխատում ես? Ետե չե ապա քեզանից ավելի լավ ոչ մեկ չի զբաղվի քո երեխայով երեվի, չե?


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ մտածել, եթե մայրը չի աշխատում ուրեմն իր երեխային մանկապարտեզ տանելու կարիք չկա: 
Ինչպես արդեն նշել է Jarre ,,ուզում ենք մենք դա թե ոչ, բայց ծնողական դաստիարակությանը հավասարաչափ երեխային դաստիարակում է բակը, դպրոցը, հեռուստացույցը, համակարգչային խաղերը.... ,,  
Անկախ ամեն ինչից երեխան պետք է գնա մանկապարտեզ, ոչ միայն իր ամբողջ էներգիան սպառելու համար, այլ նաև ուրիշ երեխաների հետ ծանոթանալու, խաղալու, չարություններ անելու համար, հետագայում հոգեբանական պրոբլեմներ  չունենալու համար/չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ բառ ընտրեցի, բայց հիմնականում երեխաները եթե փոքր տարիքում չեն շփվում իրենց հասակակիցների հետ, երբ մեծանում են իրենք չեն կարողանում իրենց դրսևորել որպես ինքնուրույն անձ, ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնել,ինչն էլ կարծում եմ ցանկացած տարիքում իր կարևորությունն ունի, ամեն անգամ մի փոքր խնդրից վազում են մամայի օգնությանը դիմելու, իսկ մաման միշտ չի որ իրենց կողքին է լինում,ու, երբ մաման չի լինում, իրենք իրենց այնքան էլ լիարժեք չեն զգում/: 
Մանկապարտեզը ճիշտ բան է, այս մեծ աշխարհում *երեխայի առաջին ինքնություն քայլն* է: Ծնողներին էլ այդ դեպքում մնում է հետևելու, որ դա *ճիշտ քայլ* լինի իրենց երեխայի համար:

----------

Դեկադա (02.11.2009), Շինարար (02.11.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Միայն ծնողները և ոչ մի ուրիշ երրորդ մարդ:


Չեմ կարծում, քանի որ




> Jarre-ի խոսքերից
> Ուզում ենք մենք դա թե ոչ, բայց ծնողական դաստիարակությանը հավասարաչափ երեխային դաստիարակում է բակը, դպրոցը, հեռուստացույցը, համակարգչային խաղերը.... Ուստի ծնողները պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնեն ու համապասխանաբար գործեն։


հետևաբար տանը պահելով երեխան գուցե լինի դաստիարակված, բայց համոզված եմ դժվար թե կարողանա դրսում դիմակայի իրեն սպասվող դժվարություններին:Բացի այդ շատ արարքներ մենք նրանց մոտ նկատում և ուշադրություն ենք դարձնում հենց շրջապատի հետ շփվելու ընթացքում:Ծնողները բացառիկ օրինակ են և կարող են հենց իրենց օրինակով  ուղղություն ցույց տան, բայց չպետք է անտեսել շրջապատին, որը ի դեպ ունի նաև իր դրական կողմերը:

----------

dvgray (02.11.2009), Շինարար (02.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ուզում ենք մենք դա թե ոչ, բայց ծնողական դաստիարակությանը հավասարաչափ երեխային դաստիարակում է բակը, դպրոցը, հեռուստացույցը, համակարգչային խաղերը.... Ուստի ծնողները պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնեն ու համապասխանաբար գործեն։


Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ երբ ծնողները դաստիարակում են երեխային ոչ ոք չպիտի խառնվի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է շրջապատին, գտնում եմ, որ դա այնքան մեծ ազդեցություն չի թողնում, ինչքան ծնողական դաստիարակությունը, քանի որ նույն բակում կամ նույն դասարանում սովորում են միանգամայն իրարից տարբեր երեխաներ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ երբ ծնողները դաստիարակում են երեխային ոչ ոք չպիտի խառնվի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է շրջապատին, գտնում եմ, որ դա այնքան մեծ ազդեցություն չի թողնում, ինչքան ծնողական դաստիարակությունը, քանի որ նույն բակում կամ նույն դասարանում սովորում են միանգամայն իրարից տարբեր երեխաներ:


Երբ ծնողը դաստիարակումա/խրատում ճիշտ ես, տատիկ պապիկը չպիտի էտ պահին խառնվեն, իբր թե երեխային պաշտպանում են  կամ տենց մի բան:

Ճիշտ ես երեխաները մի դասարանում սովորում են բայց շատ տարբեր են, բայց դրա պատճառներից մեկը հենց էնա, որ տարբեր ընտանիքներում են մեծացել, ստացել տարբեր դաստիարակություն:/Էստեղ կարելիա մտածել, որ երեխան շփվելով այլ երեխաների հետ, ստանումա նաև այդ ուրիշ ընտանիքների դաստիաարակությունից.
Բայց սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, որ ազդեցությունը քիչա: Մեր սովորած շատ շատ բաներ մենք հենց դրսում ընկերների հետ շփվելուց ենք սովորել, օրինակը քեզ վրա վերցրու ու հաշվի ինչքան բան տանն ես սովորել, ինչքանը դրսից ու կտեսնես, որ պaտկերը հակառակնա  :Wink: 
Ինչևէ, դա քո կարծիքն է, ես չեմ ուզում քեզ համոզեմ, բայց դե ասեցի էլի  :Victory:

----------

Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Դեկադա (03.11.2009)

----------


## Agni

Երեխայի դաստիարակությամբ պետք է զբաղվեն և մայրը, և հայրը անխոս. Եթե այդ հարցով զբաղվեն նրանցից միայն մեկնումեկը, ապա դա համարժեք է ոչ լիարժեք ընտանիքների դաստիարակությանը, ու երեխաները մեծանալով` շատ խնդիրներ են ունենում:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Երբ ծնողը դաստիարակումա/խրատում ճիշտ ես, տատիկ պապիկը չպիտի էտ պահին խառնվեն, իբր թե երեխային պաշտպանում են  կամ տենց մի բան:
> 
> Ճիշտ ես երեխաները մի դասարանում սովորում են բայց շատ տարբեր են, բայց դրա պատճառներից մեկը հենց էնա, որ տարբեր ընտանիքներում են մեծացել, ստացել տարբեր դաստիարակություն:/Էստեղ կարելիա մտածել, որ երեխան շփվելով այլ երեխաների հետ, ստանումա նաև այդ ուրիշ ընտանիքների դաստիաարակությունից.
> Բայց սխալվում ես, եթե կարծում ես, որ ազդեցությունը քիչա: Մեր սովորած շատ շատ բաներ մենք հենց դրսում ընկերների հետ շփվելուց ենք սովորել, օրինակը քեզ վրա վերցրու ու հաշվի ինչքան բան տանն ես սովորել, ինչքանը դրսից ու կտեսնես, որ պaտկերը հակառակնա 
> Ինչևէ, դա քո կարծիքն է, ես չեմ ուզում քեզ համոզեմ, բայց դե ասեցի էլի


Ուղղակի դաստիարակել ասելով ես հասկանում եմ փոքր տարիքի երեխաներին դաստիարակելը:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ուղղակի դաստիարակել ասելով ես հասկանում եմ փոքր տարիքի երեխաներին դաստիարակելը:


ինչի՞ մեծ երեխաները դաստիարակության կարիք չունեն  :Xeloq:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.11.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

Երեխաներին (մարդկանց) դաստիարակում է կյանքը՝ իր բոլոր կոմպոնենտներով :Cool:

----------


## bari hoki

Թե երեխաներին և թե հասուն մարդուն կյանքը չի դաստիարակում:
Կյանքից փորց են ձեռք բերում, իսկ փորց ձեռք բերելւ համար նախ գիտելիքներ են պետք այսինքն դաստիարակում, որը կարող են տալ ծնողները: 
Ծնողներից լավ կարող է դաստիարակլ դպռոցը քանի որ ոչ բոլոր ծնողներն են որ ճիշտ ուղղի կարող են ցույց տալ իրենց երեխանեռին:

----------

